# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Выгрузка отчетности

## fkmrf

Люди, помогите пожалуйста в проблеме!!!
При выгрузке отчетности 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.14.72) в программу электронной сдачи отчётности пишет:
Для следующих отчетов выгрузка не предусмотрена:
 - РСВ-1 ПФР за 1 полугодие 2010 г. (Первичный)
Продолжение невозможно. Формирование текстов выгрузки прервано.

Где нужно настроить выгрузку в формате XML, чтоб потом загрузить в Программу сдачиИИИ? В настройках есть только программы Спринтера-Такскома, а у меня другой оператор!!!

----------


## Kara

Нужно нажимать на кнопку "Выгрузить" в титульном листе РСВ-1, а из общего списка кнопка "Выгрузить" не работает для РСВ-1

----------


## fkmrf

> Нужно нажимать на кнопку "Выгрузить" в титульном листе РСВ-1, а из общего списка кнопка "Выгрузить" не работает для РСВ-1


Там нет такой кнопки!!!
Релиз программы- последний!!!

----------


## Kara

> Там нет такой кнопки!!!
> Релиз программы- последний!!!


Как это нет, у всех есть а у Вас нет... Я еще за 1 кв. 2010г. ее пользовался при выгрузке. Открывайте титульный лист, там есть кнопка Выгрузка->Выгрузить, если же пользоваться кнопкой из общей формы регламентированных отчетов, то будет выдаваться Ваша ошибка, у всех работает, а у Вас нет...

Релиз конфигурации какой И? и вообще платформа должна быть уже не ниже 8.1.15 практически для всех конфигураций 1С 8.1

----------


## fkmrf

Спасибо, буду разбираться!

----------


## Maksy_G

внизу бегунок есть, передвинь его на 2 кв.

----------


## fkmrf

Платформу установила 8.1.15 и всё получилось!!!!!!!!!!
Всем большой спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kara

> Платформу установила 8.1.15 и всё получилось!!!!!!!!!!
> Всем большой спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ну вот... а то кто то кричал: Релиз программы- последний!!!:D

----------


## fkmrf

Извините, а Статистика выгружается или у меня опять что-то не такИИИИ

_Добавлено через 45 секунд_
Про Статистику я тут спросилаИИИИ

----------


## Kara

> Извините, а Статистика выгружается или у меня опять что-то не такИИИИ
> 
> _Добавлено через 45 секунд_
> 
> Про Статистику я тут спросилаИИИИ


Такое ощущение, что Вы в первый раз отчетность сдаете :eek:

----------


## fkmrf

Неа....
Я в восьмёрке первый год работаю!:)
Из семёрки я уже почти всё сдала!!!

----------


## Kara

> Неа....
> Я в восьмёрке первый год работаю!:)
> Из семёрки я уже почти всё сдала!!!


И что в семерке выгружалась статистика И? :)

----------


## fkmrf

> И что в семерке выгружалась статистика И?


Тут обсуждается не вопрос моей компетенции в сфере деятельности бухгалтерского учёта и даже не семёрка....
Вопрос прозвучал про восьмёрку!
Если у вас опыта "до фига", так подскажите, будьте так добры! Или не мучайте клавиатуру или людей в период сдачи отчётности!
Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## Kara

> Тут обсуждается не вопрос моей компетенции в сфере деятельности бухгалтерского учёта и даже не семёрка....
> Вопрос прозвучал про восьмёрку!
> Если у вас опыта "до фига", так подскажите, будьте так добры! Или не мучайте клавиатуру или людей в период сдачи отчётности!
> Спасибо за понимание!


Просто нужно "голову" включать, а не просто цифры в отчетность забивать или нажимать на кнопки заполнить и выгрузить... Для выгрузки статистики должны быть прежде всего утверждены форматы выгрузки и обязательно должны быть альтернативные программы учета статистики для последующей ее выгрузки, как при сдаче ПФР, НДФЛ и т.п., а придя в статистику с Вас только могут деньги потребовать, либо подарок, но не как уж не дать, что либо для оформления отчетности...
А про семерку спросил, т.к. Вы же писали, что все семерке уже сделали якобы и сдали... Годами уже отчетность сдается, максимум что меняется так это пару строчек в формах, да форматы выгрузки... а Вы вопросы задаете такие как будто первый раз ее сдаете

P.S. Извините, может быть, за столь резкие высказывания...:cool:

----------


## fkmrf

> а придя в статистику с Вас только могут деньги потребовать, либо подарок, но не как уж не дать, что либо для оформления отчетности...


ФУУУУУУУ......
Большего бреда я не читала ещё нигде.....
Тут Форум профессионалов 1С8 или сборище первого курса неопытных студентовИИ?
Можете не отвечать...Жара и на Вас действует я смотрю...:)

----------

